# Marriage counselling



## Southerngal

Hi everybody, 

I was wondering if any of you know of a good marriage counsellor in Abu dhabi

Thanx


----------



## sheilajones

Sorry, use to know a good guy in Abu Dhabi but he moved back to the US. My workmate goes to some guy in Dubai Healthcare City. She said it is the German Neuroscience Center. She says things are going well....


----------

